# Bremsscheibendurchmesser ZR Race 29er?



## rastl (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
in der Beschreibung der Radon Race 29er steht als Bremse Shimano XT 180/160......

Bei einem ZR Race 29er 7.0 sind aber vorne + hinten 160ger Scheiben verbaut...?!

Was ist nun richtig?
Bzw. ist dies nun falsch beschrieben oder falsch verbaut?

Gruß 
rastl


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juli 2012)

Hi rastl,
richtig wäre 180 und 160mm. Die Infos auf der Webseite stimmen und die Räder im Laden haben auch exakt diese Scheiben verbaut. Wie kommst Du denn zu der Annahme, dass es vorn auch 160mm wären? 
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rastl (5. Juli 2012)

....weil bei mir an meinen ZR Race 29er 7.0 definitiv vorne und hinten 160mm Scheiben verbaut sind!
Hab bereits ned Mail an H&S Bike Discount geschrieben...
Werde heut noch Beweisfotos nachschicken


----------



## rastl (13. Juli 2012)

So, das Thema ist nun gegessen.....

Das Bike-Discount Team hat mir sofort eine 180gier Bremsscheibe inklusive Adapter zugeschickt....
Super!!


----------

